# cost per mile of truck



## furbis (Jan 10, 2006)

I have a guy that I have worked with in the past who wants me to come to work for him, we worked together 10 yrs ago for another electrical contractor, he has started his own company since, he mentioned having me work as a sub-contractor, I have insurance and know what I would want as an hourly wage but not sure what to charge for me to use my service truck while working for him. has anyone calculated the cost per mile on a pickup with a service bed f-250 351 gas 4x4. I would like to just charge so much per hr on top of my hourly rate.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

That engine/chassis combination is pretty close to my smaller bucket truck. It has cost 1.37 cents per mile to operate for the last 18 months.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

md's #s sound a bit cheap but not far off of the mark. The vans were costing around $1.00 mi. BEFORE fuel went ballistic. I'm currently working on it, taxes and such.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> md's #s sound a bit cheap but not far off of the mark. The vans were costing around $1.00 mi. BEFORE fuel went ballistic. I'm currently working on it, taxes and such.


You got me wondering... I didn't have the insurance plugged in on that, since the policy is for lots of trucks. I had to look what it is for just that truck... it adds another .32 cents per mile to that truck. That brings the total to 1.69 per mile. That's fuel, oil, tires, registration, inspections, PM, repairs, depreciation, washes, parking tickets, and insurance. Everything except the wages of the person operating the truck while driven.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

md, do you run that truck everyday? that will affect the price. Also, do these rates include truck payments? or are they for trucks that are paid off?


----------



## MarkNoV (Apr 29, 2006)

Look at your last years tax return. Look up automobile expenses and depreciation. Add and then divide by total business mileage. This will give you your COST per mile. 

You will need to replace your truck in the future.

Add the cost of buying a new truck to your per mile cost. Mark up total cost by your mark up rate. Find out what a truck driver earns per hour with benefits , and make that your hourly rate if you wish or charge what the market will bear.


E.G. Replace truck in 4 years at the cost of $40,000
Business miles per year 25,000.

($40000/4years)/25000 miles = $0.40 per mile 

My cost, running an F150, is $1.95 per mile. Marked up 40% my per mile rate would be $3.25.

Mark


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

mahlere said:


> md, do you run that truck everyday? ?


nope. about 6,000 miles a year on that unit.


mahlere said:


> that will affect the price.?


agreed. there are efficiencies to be gained with increased milage.


mahlere said:


> Also, do these rates include truck payments? or are they for trucks that are paid off?


paid off. I never considered replacement in the milage cost. I never knew it was normal to do so. In fact, I don't think it is normal, but not a bad idea.


----------

